
Lambda Moo Programming - ofrzeta
https://github.com/SevenEcks/lambda-moo-programming
======
ofrzeta
For those who don't know, MOOs (MUD, object-oriented) are text based virtual
environments that were quite popular in the 90s. Sort of like the classic text
adventures or RPGs combined with chat but with the ability to extend the text
based world through interactive programming. The most popular MOO software was
LambdaMOO. I thought it was dead (it arguably is) and was suprised to find
this relatively recent collection of material.

